# Supplements?



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

To feed supplements to dogs on raw or not to feed supplements to dogs on raw. That is the question!

Several people and books have told me that yes absolutely I need to be giving my dogs supplements if I'm going to feed them raw because in the wild they can graze on a variety of grasses to get any nutrients they may be lacking in their diet, etc. etc. 

True or false? 

Fact or opinion/preference?


----------



## carnivorediet (Jul 1, 2008)

I have been doing some glandular supplements for two dogs. One with autoimmune disease and one with kidney issues. I am still reading on it, but for now am using powdered bovine tissue from Pet's Friend in Florida.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

rannmiller said:


> To feed supplements to dogs on raw or not to feed supplements to dogs on raw. That is the question!
> 
> Several people and books have told me that yes absolutely I need to be giving my dogs supplements if I'm going to feed them raw because in the wild they can graze on a variety of grasses to get any nutrients they may be lacking in their diet, etc. etc.
> 
> ...


hmmmmmm .... slightly true .... the only thing lacking in store bought meat is the Omega 3 fatty acids. You can get that by feeding some fish that is high in O3's such as Salmon, Mackerel, or Sardines OR you can feed some wild animals such as deer or rabbits sometimes OR you can feed some grassfed cows or other animals from time to time. If you can't do any of those things, you can supplement with some fish body oil. No other supplements are needed. 

I have fed my dogs prey model raw for 6 years without supplementing anytime.

EDITED TO ADD: Some dogs may need some supplements for known health problems.


----------



## gstevens (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Pet food supplements*

Adding enzymes to the diet to aid digestion has been a source of intrigue for the pet food industry for a number of years. Enzymes (for example, digests and hydrolyzed proteins) are common in petf ood production but are seldom found as ingredients in the diet. They have been used successfully in livestock feed applications and hold a great deal of promise to resolve numerous issues for companion animals. 

Source: Pet food supplements - adding enzymes to pet food


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Raw meat, bones, and organs contain enzymes that aid in digestion. No more enzymes are needed in a raw diet. Cooking destroys these enzymes.


----------



## LoveNewfies (Jun 18, 2008)

If you are not able to feed a true prey model raw diet, supplementation will be necessary to meat a dog's nutritional needs.

If you feed true prey model where all organs are consumed, including glands, etc. there is no need to supplement unless there is a specific need for it.

Yes, todays commercialized farming does produce foods lower in omega 3's so adding a nice quality fish oil is always beneficial.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah, I need to order my pups so fish oil, getting fish is a pain in the butt.


----------



## sgregory (Aug 18, 2008)

*How about Vitamin C?*

Hi, I've read that Vitamin C is also an excellent supplement. I prepare recipes in Dr. Pitcairn's latest book for my cairn/westie mix and supplement with Vitamin C powder (good for the immune system and inflammation, etc.) and oils - I prepare my own oil mixture (contains soy, wheat germ, flax, and cod liver oils). Because my dog has gastritis, my homeopathic vet requested I also add some enzymes and a pro-biotic. I also give the oil supplement to my cats and their hairballs are mostly a thing of the past; all of my animals have gorgeous coats!

Stephanie


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

sgregory said:


> Hi, I've read that Vitamin C is also an excellent supplement.


Dogs produce all the vitamin C they need internally. There is no need to give more. Any excess is immediately flushed from the body by the kidneys. When you give a dog vitamin C, all you are doing is creating expensive pee.



> I prepare my own oil mixture (contains soy, wheat germ, flax, and cod liver oils).


If you feel the need to feed oil, fish body oil or salmon oil are all you need. Soy, wheat germ, and flax are all inappropriate items for a carnivore. Depending on what else you feed, you should be careful using cod liver oil because of the high amount of Vitamin A.



> Because my dog has gastritis, my homeopathic vet requested I also add some enzymes and a pro-biotic.


I bet he gladly sells those items to you. If you feed a proper raw diet and eliminate those unnecessary, inappropriate supplements, I think you would be surprised at how quickly your dogs digestive problems clear up.



> I also give the oil supplement to my cats and their hairballs are mostly a thing of the past; all of my animals have gorgeous coats!


I feed my cats a prey model raw diet and don't give them any supplements of any kind and have seen no evidence of a hair ball in 4 years.

Many people feed the need to supplement "just because" or they feel a need to nutrure their animals. If you feed a proper prey model diet, no supplements are needed by either dogs or cats.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

But if we can't afford to feed them fish once a week, then fish oil supplements are the way to go?


----------



## LoveNewfies (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes, fish body oil such as salmon, sardine or anchovy.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Should it be in liquid oil form or can it be as like a gel capsule pill thing?


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Has anyone heard about chicken feet being good for the dogs' joints?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

rannmiller said:


> Has anyone heard about chicken feet being good for the dogs' joints?


Chicken feet are a great natural source of glucosamine which is good for joints.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Awesome, thank you!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Ok so chicken feet are good for glucosamine and chondroitin but I've been having a very difficult time locating any around my area. However, I have seen pig feet and cow feet. Are those also a good source of glucosamine and chondroitin? I'm sure my dogs would love them just as much, I'd just love to be spending my money on something that's going to help maintain their joints since two of them are getting up there in years.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

rannmiller said:


> Ok so chicken feet are good for glucosamine and chondroitin but I've been having a very difficult time locating any around my area. However, I have seen pig feet and cow feet. Are those also a good source of glucosamine and chondroitin?


I've never seen anything about those haveing glu/con. Usually you need to have a bone joint. Chicken quarters should have some as should the bone in a shoulder roast, etc.

I've seen chicken feet in grocery stores but I don't remember which ones.



> I'm sure my dogs would love them just as much, I'd just love to be spending my money on something that's going to help maintain their joints since two of them are getting up there in years.


If they are getting up there in years, go ahead and give them some pills. I give my Abby Glucosamine and chondroitin in pill form now.


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

I didn't know that the feet were all that good, but have been giving them as treats for my dogs, Baby likes to walk around with the toes sticking up all over her snout for like an hour, have to get a picture of that.:wink:


----------



## blackdoberboy (Dec 12, 2008)

Supplements I use with a raw diet are
Hooka Mix
fish oil
pro-biotics
enzymes(Fast Tracks)
Flax oil
wheat germ oil

All with Primal Raw
Am I over doing it??????


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

blackdoberboy said:


> Supplements I use with a raw diet are
> Hooka Mix
> fish oil
> pro-biotics
> ...


Probably so. I feed prey model raw and no supplements at all. Have been for 6 1/2 years with no problems. However with Primal, I have no idea if those things are needed or not. Why are you feeding each one?


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Primal has too much extras in it already, you definitely don't need to be supplementing. You can certainly get rid of the enzymes since there are already enzymes in the raw meat. There's organs and bones in there too and that's really all a dog needs to stay healthy for the most part. Unless they have a known health problem that needs treating.


----------



## blackdoberboy (Dec 12, 2008)

I feed the Primal mixes-They don't have the supplements.
The Primal Formula have all the supplements but they are twice the price.
I will cut out the enzymes.

I just spent the day at my breeders today.
She has 8 7 week old Dobes eating raw.
If that is not the cutest picture


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

By "too much extras" I meant all the veggies and fruits and whatnots they put in the mixes. Dogs don't need that on a raw diet, it makes them poop more to prove it. Adding supplements when the dog's already getting everything it needs (muscle meat, organs, and bones) seems unnecessary. That's why, if you fed prey model, you would be in total control of what your dog is getting so you'd know there were no extras they didn't need and no deficiencies of something they did need. Plus, less poop. 

On a side note, I want to hug the dobie puppies. Can't wait till I can have one of my own some day. Course it'll probably be an adult from a rescue, but I will hug it nonetheless.


----------



## blackdoberboy (Dec 12, 2008)

You won't be sorry...Dobes are a wonderful breed..
I have had Dobes for 13 years now and just can't say enough about them...Rescue is wonderful. I tried to rescue but it just didn't work out...I lived too far for them or whatever they thought was a problem...
I decided I wanted a "Working Dog" and went for the best breeder I could find-and I found her.


----------

